# Kaufberatung: SONY HDR-SR10E



## montziboy (1. April 2008)

Hallo,

hab vor mir endlich einen Camcorder zu besorgen, habe mich jetzt umgesehen und diesen als ziemlich interessant empfunden und der Preis würde eigtl auch zutreffen.
Es handelt sich um die Sony HDR-SR10E da sie eine super Auflösung hat: Videoauflösung: AVCHD (1920x1080i) und MPEG2 (720x576) 

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das eine gute Wahl ist, und ob sich die Aufzeichnungen dann auch unproblematisch in ein Videoschnitt-Programm laden lassen und ich diese dann bearbeiten kann wie normale Videos.

Liege ich da richtig, dass er die Videos auf die HD aufnimmt, und danach kann ich ohne Probleme per USB die Rohdaten auf meine Festplatte am PC kopieren und bearbeiten?!

Vielen Dank im Voraus,


----------



## darkframe (1. April 2008)

montziboy hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das eine gute Wahl ist, und ob sich die Aufzeichnungen dann auch unproblematisch in ein Videoschnitt-Programm laden lassen und ich diese dann bearbeiten kann wie normale Videos.
> 
> Liege ich da richtig, dass er die Videos auf die HD aufnimmt, und danach kann ich ohne Probleme per USB die Rohdaten auf meine Festplatte am PC kopieren und bearbeiten?!


Hi,

ich habe die HDR-SR8E, die "nur" in 1440x1080i aufzeichnet und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Umsehen kannst Du Dich z.B. auch bei Canon, die mit der HF10 und der HF100 jetzt gerade zwei neue Modelle auf den Markt bringen (Aufzeichnung auf Flash-Karten, was Vor- und Nachteile hat). Zu den neueren Modellen anderer Hersteller kann ich Dir nichts sagen.

Was mich insgesamt an den heutigen Kameras stört, ist die kleine Bauweise. Dadurch ist die Bedienung zum Teil etwas frickeliger als bei älteren und größeren Kameras. Meine SR8 (und sicher auch die SR10) läßt sich aber auch über das Display bedienen. Dieses Touch-Input-Display liegt auch nicht jedem, aber ich komme damit gut zurecht. Wichtig wäre also für Dich auch, vor dem Kauf die in Frage kommenden Modelle wirklich mal in die Hand zu nehmen.

Zur Bearbeitung (ich spreche hier nur über das HD-Format):
Von meiner SR8 hole ich die M2TS-Dateien (also die Videos im AVCHD-Format) per USB auf den PC. Das kann man mit der Software machen, die Sony mitliefert oder mit jedem Dateimanager. Die mitgelieferte Software erlaubt auch direkt die Umwandlung in MPEG2 HD, so dass die Filme eigentlich in jedem HD-fähigen Programm zu bearbeiten sein sollten.

Was die direkte AVCHD-Bearbeitung angeht (naja, überhaupt die HD-Bearbeitung), ist vor allem ein leistungsfähiger Rechner mit ausreichend RAM und reichlich Festplattenplatz notwendig. Ich habe einen Core 2 Duo, 2,66GHz, 3GB RAM und Festplattenplatz ohne Ende (und trotzdem immer voll  ). Damit geht es recht gut, aber ich denke bereits über einen 4-Kern-Prozessor nach, der natürlich von der Software auch unterstützt werden muss, sonst bringt's nicht allzu viel. Mein Vegas Pro würde aber 4 Kerne nutzen.

Ach ja, hier bei Pinnacle gibt es Testdateien zum Ausprobieren. Die Datei ist selbstentpackend, daher die EXE-Endung. Damit könntest Du überprüfen, ob Deine vorhandene Software damit klarkommt und auch, ob Dein Rechner ausreicht.

Leider ist das AVCHD-Format der verschiedenen Kamerahersteller nicht völlig identisch, so dass die nachfolgenden Angaben sich lediglich auf das Sony-Format beziehen.

Die M2TS-Dateien meiner SR8 kann ich z.B. mit Magix Video DeLuxe 2008 Plus, Pinnacle Studio 11 Ultimate und Sony Vegas Pro 8 öffnen und bearbeiten (andere Programme werden es sicher auch können, aber die habe ich nicht). Premiere Pro CS3 kann mit den M2TS-Dateien nichts anfangen, akzeptiert aber die umgewandelten HD-MPEGs, die dann aber nur noch Stereoton haben.

Magix muss allerdings sein Programm noch stark verbessern, da es bereits mit nur einer AVCHD-Spur unerträglich langsam wird. Pinnacle 11 läuft bei mir mit bis zu 2 Spuren (mehr gehen ja sowieso nicht) recht ordentlich. Richtig Spaß macht das Ganze aber erst mit Vegas Pro. Naja, wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn ein Sony-Programm nicht mit Sony-Dateien arbeiten könnte. Von Vegas gibt's übrigens auch eine kleinere Version namens Vegas Movie Studio Platinum (siehe hier), die eine Ecke billiger ist  als Vegas Pro, aber auch mit AVCHD umgehen kann.

Hoffe, das hilft Dir schon mal weiter.

Edit: Du solltest Dir auch überlegen, ob Du eher zur SR11 oder SR12 greifst, wenn Du Dich für Sony entscheidest. Die sind ja baugleich zur SR10, haben aber größere Festplatten.


----------



## montziboy (1. April 2008)

danke schon mal für deine prompte Antwort !
Also ich habe eben noch kein passendes Programm für die Cam, so wie es aussieht wird es dann der HDR-SR10E werden !

Also welche Software sollte ich mir kaufen zum schneiden und bearbeiten?!
Habe ja keine Ahnung in welchem Kostenbereich sich die befinden =((

Danke


----------



## darkframe (1. April 2008)

montziboy hat gesagt.:


> Also welche Software sollte ich mir kaufen zum schneiden und bearbeiten?!
> Habe ja keine Ahnung in welchem Kostenbereich sich die befinden =((


Hi,

das artet ja fast zum Chat aus 

Tja, schwer zu sagen. Ich bin da sicherlich etwas voreingenommen...

Mein Favorit wäre Sony Vegas Pro, aber das kostet über 500,-€. Die kleinere Version Studio Platinum kostet dagegen gerade einmal 60,-€, kann aber natürlich nicht alles, was der große Bruder kann (Vergleichsseite hier). Bei Sony gibt's übrigens Testversionen als Download, die aber nicht alle Formate lesen und/oder exportieren können (falls ich mich richtig erinnere).

Preislich dazwischen liegt Pinnacle 11, dass es auch in verschiedenen Versionen gibt (Vergleich siehe http://www.pinnaclesys.com). Die Ultimate-Version kostet ca. 140,-€, kann aber auch am meisten. Ich glaube aber, dass man für einige Sachen noch zusätzliche Plugins erwerben muss, die etwa 20,-€ kosten (weiß ich aber nicht mehr genau).

Ob es bei Pinnacle auch eine Testversion gibt, weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Für einen absoluten Neuling in Sachen Videobearbeitung würde ich von beiden oben genannten Programmen vermutlich eher Pinnacle Studio empfehlen. Vegas Pro ist wohl eher für Fortgeschrittene geeignet.

Schön finde ich bei Pinnacle auch, dass hervorragende Plugins von Drittherstellern mitgeliefert werden, die als abgespeckte Version vorliegen (u.a. Heroglyph und VitaScene von ProDad), sich aber zum (kostenpflichtigen) Upgrade auf die umfangreicheren Vollversionen eignen und sich dann auch in anderen Programmen wie Vegas nutzen lassen.

Tja, das wären so meine Vorschläge/Ideen. Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar andere Vorschläge von jemand anderem.


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. April 2008)

Ich benutze für die SR-11 Adobe Premiere CS3. Hat auch keine Probleme mit dem Format der Sony, vor allem weil sich Sony anscheinend etwas eher an "den Standart" hällt als zB JVC.

Hab gerademal nen 3ghz P4 und 1GB ram, das bearbeiten eines HD Films geht trotzdem recht flott.

Wobei Adobe Premiere ja preislich weit über Sony Vegas und Pinnacle Studio liegt 


Ja die größe der Kameras ist echt ein Nachteil, anscheinend gibt es aber im Bereich HD mit Festplatte kaum große Modelle. Bei Mini-DV hingegen hat jeder Hersteller zumindest eines im Programm...
Da ist wohl einiges nachzuholen auf Seiten der Hersteller.
Hätte gerne eine Kamera die auf Festplatte aufzeichnet in der großen Bauform..


----------



## darkframe (2. April 2008)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ich benutze für die SR-11 Adobe Premiere CS3. Hat auch keine Probleme mit dem Format der Sony, vor allem weil sich Sony anscheinend etwas eher an "den Standart" hällt als zB JVC.


Hi,

CS3 akzeptiert die M2TS? Dann hab' ich das oben wohl mit Premiere Elements verwechselt 

Muss ich nachher mal ausprobieren, denn installiert ist's schon, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Ach ja, als Studentenversion, an die man auch als VHS-Kursbeleger kommt, kann man die ganze Master-Collection für knapp 400,-€ bekommen, inkl. Photoshop Extended, After Effects, Adobe Professional, Flash usw. usw. Habe ich mir wegen After Effects und Photoshop gegönnt.  Premiere war halt dabei, aber noch nicht probiert.

Und ja: Ich will auch eine größere Kamera mit Festplatte (oder Flash)


----------



## chmee (2. April 2008)

Was ? Als VHS-Kursbeleger darf man offiziell ne Studentenversion nehmen ? Ich will mein Geld zurück ! 

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (2. April 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Was ? Als VHS-Kursbeleger darf man offiziell ne Studentenversion nehmen ? Ich will mein Geld zurück !


Hi,

jupp, man darf! Muss aber ein Kurs aus dem Fachbereich IT (so nennt's Adobe) sein. Bei mir war's ein Photoshop-Kurs. Ob man hingeht oder nicht ist sogar egal. Man braucht nur den Stempel von der VHS.

Was das Geld angeht: Anschauen kannst Du es Dir hier  noch einmal


----------



## montziboy (2. April 2008)

Also,

ich habe mir jetzt einmal die Testversion von Sony Vegas 8 und die AVCHDFiles runtergeladen und mal ein bischen rumprobiert. Was mir aufgefallen sind, wenn ich diese Testdateien in .avi rendere, bemerke ich wenn die Kamera zur Seite schwenkt bzw wenn es Bewegungen nach links oder rechts gibt, dass es so eine Art Schliereffekt gibt, bzw dass nur jede 2. zeile gerendert wird. So etwas möchte ich auf keinen Fall haben, da es ja für Sportaufnahmen oder Partyaufnahmen total ungeeignet wäre.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob bei der Sony Camera dieses Schlieren auch vorhanden ist oder nicht? Wäre nett wenn mich einer ein bischen aufklären könnte.

Danke im Voraus

Marcus


----------



## darkframe (3. April 2008)

montziboy hat gesagt.:


> Was mir aufgefallen sind, wenn ich diese Testdateien in .avi rendere, bemerke ich wenn die Kamera zur Seite schwenkt bzw wenn es Bewegungen nach links oder rechts gibt, dass es so eine Art Schliereffekt gibt, bzw dass nur jede 2. zeile gerendert wird.


Hi,

das klingt nach dem typischen Interlace-Effekt, den Du nur am PC sehen wirst. Hier findest Du eine Erklärung. Sieht es so aus wie bei dem großen Bild bei Punkt 3? Wenn ja, dann ist es das. Am Fernseher ist das nicht zu sehen, es sei denn, man hat die sogenannte FieldOrder falsch eingestellt.

Kannst Du hier vielleicht noch bekanntgeben, welche Rendereinstellungen Du genommen hast? Dann kann ich Dir sagen, ob die okay waren.


----------



## montziboy (3. April 2008)

Also meine Rendereinstellungen sind folgende:

Vorschau als: Video für Windows (*.avi)
Vorlage: PAL-DV
Beschreibung: Audio: 48.000 Hz, 16 Bit, Stereo, PCM unkomprimiert.
Video: 25 fps; 720x576, Unteres Feld zuerst.
Pixelseitenverhältnis: 1,093. OpenDML-kompatibel.
PAL-DV-Videodateien, kompatibel mit Sony Video Capture.

also das sind die Einstellungen bei "Vorschau in Player"

Und wenn ich mir dieses Video anschaue schaut es echt komisch aus auf dem PC, und am Fernseher hab ich das dann nicht?


----------



## chmee (3. April 2008)

Nimm Dir Darkframes Aussage zu Herzen !

Interlacing ist Fernseh-Sendestandard seit nem halben Jahrhundert. PC-Monitore stellen Videos in Vollbildern (progressiv)  dar, ergo werden jene 2 Halbbilder stets Zeilenweise abwechselnd wiedergegeben - Wenn nicht ein DeInterlacing angeschaltet ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (3. April 2008)

montziboy hat gesagt.:


> Also meine Rendereinstellungen sind folgende:


Hi,

so, nun bin ich zu Hause 

Als Beispiel nehme ich mal die Datei 00000.mts von den Pinnacle-Beispieldateien (die mit den Fahnen).

In Vegas stellst Du für eine korrekte Vorschau über Datei -> Eigenschaften bei Vorlage folgendes ein:
HDV 1080-50i (1440x1080; 25,000 fps)
Das entspricht dem Ausgangsmaterial.

Im Renderdialog kannst Du einstellen, was immer Du möchtest. Die Datei wird dann im entsprechenden Format ausgegeben. Du hast bei Deinen Einstellungen PAL-DV genommen. Das ist okay, wenn Du aus dem 16:9-Video ein 4:3 mit Balken machen möchtest. Für 16:9-Ausgabe solltest Du an dieser Stelle PAL-DV-Breitbild wählen.

Der Effekt, den Du meinst, sieht wahrscheinlich so aus wie auf dem Bildausschnitt unten, stimmt's? Das ist der Interlace-typische Kammeffekt. Den siehst Du auf einem Fernseher tatsächlich nicht mehr.

Falls es die Vegas-Testversion zulässt, kannst Du ja mal spaßeshalber im Renderer (also nach dem Aufruf von "Rendern als...") folgendes einstellen:
- Dateityp: MainConcept-MPEG-2
- Vorlage: Blu-ray 1440x1080-50i

In der ausgegebenen M2V-Datei ist der Kammeffekt wesentlich weniger deutlich, jedenfalls an meinem Monitor, weil er u.a. wegen der höheren Auflösung nicht mehr so auffällt. Für die Wiedergabe am Fernseher ist das aber in beiden Fällen egal, denn die geben Interlaced Material im Gegensatz zum PC-Monitor korrekt wieder, mal vereinfacht ausgedrückt (chmee hat's ja schon erläutert  ).

P.S. @chmee: Premiere Pro CS3 öffnet meine M2TS-Camcorder-Dateien (mit Dolby 5.1-Ton) übrigens nicht. Ich muss die erst nach MPG konvertieren, dann geht's, aber nur ohne Ton. Dolby 5.1 mag's wohl nicht.


----------

